# Clutch problems on Yanmar ym135



## Woody2 (4 mo ago)

I am new to the forum, I just purchased a yanmar ym135 with the clutch stuck to the flywheel, I have tried several things to release it and have gotten it to the point that the tractor can be stopped with the clutch when in a high gear and can be stopped in 1st gear if the breaks are held in, but as soon as the brakes are released it will start to move again, it is obviously getting particularly released, I am not sure where to go with it from here but I would like to avoid splitting it apart of anyone has advice.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

woody. Welcome to the forum. 

next go to the RESOURCE MANAGER section here and grab the manuals for your machine. There are several for your YM135.

On your machine, the clutch pedal has a threaded rod and a lock nut. Making a small adjust 'could' free the clutch from staying 100% of the time fully engaged.

On some of these YM models, there are access slots to allow a flat long screw driver to poke in and pry the clutch off the flywheel when it's in neutral.

We'll attempt all the clever ways before needing to split the tractor in half and getting to the parts.

Winston has posts here over the years on how to get to splitting. Hoye Tractor Parts has a great demo video showing this too.


----------

